# Planted tank base setup



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi i want to start a planted tank. Im new to it but ive been reading some websites. Anyone know where i can buy cheap or have a selection of nutrient substrate and rocks? Im in markham thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I suppose the easiest planted substrate you can find will be Flourite and/or Eco Complete.

Those are usually the most commonly used substrates, at least in Canada. In the US, ADA Aquasoil is also quite favoured, but can be costly.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's right. Your are quite restricted with options 

There is one more nutrient substrate I saw here. It's Laterite
I haven't tried it. It seems to be used as a supplement to gravel or substrate.

Places to buy on-line:
Mops
Big Al's
Pets And Ponds

Note that shipping might be expensive because of extra weight.


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

+1 for Eco-Complete. I prefer using it with a shallow covering of plain aquaruim gravel over top, it makes it easier to plant in (IMO), and keeps the suspended particulate level down during water changes.

-George


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a mix of flourite, sand and smaller gravel. Have been really pleased with the results and been able to find used gravel and bulk sand too.


----------

